# Have you taken the socket out of your hood? what you do with the ground wire?



## babysas (Feb 1, 2012)

so there was i wire screwed to the hood itself...i think this is a ground line...amirite?
what i did was hook it to a chain and hooked the chain to chicken wire on the ceiling (ceiling is metal)
is that safe? i can take pics if you think it will help....got a better idea post it down there VVVVV

kthnxbye


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Feb 1, 2012)

attach it to any nut on hood or tune houseing its a safty device icase you have a short it grounds thru the hood instead of you but the hood is hanging so it will probably electricute you anyways... but yeah any nut or screw will work.


----------



## babysas (Feb 1, 2012)

so this is ok?


----------



## onlybuilt4 (Feb 1, 2012)

Boy, that looks like an electrician's (and a firefighter's) nightmare...

that entire setup is asking for some serious troubles my friend...one thing you never, EVER half-ass with a grow is the wiring/electrical components. I mean no offense, I make this post out of concern for you and your [family, roommates, pets, etc.]


----------



## babysas (Feb 1, 2012)

onlybuilt4 said:


> Boy, that looks like an electrician's (and a firefighter's) nightmare...
> 
> To my HIGHLY untrained eye, the ground looks "okay," as in functional, but that entire setup is asking for some serious troubles my friend...one thing you never, EVER half-ass with a grow is the wiring/electrical components. I mean no offense, I make this post out of concern for you and your [family, roommates, pets, etc.]



umm can you expand on this please ...what "serious troubles" are you speaking of?

vert is tricky and this is my first run.... i don't take any offense man...
i was under the impression everyone was doing it like this... 
any ideas to help would be great...you got me kind of freaked out...
also why you edit your post?


----------



## Stonetech (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey babysas the ground should be attached to the bulb fixture, in your case the small metal piece that the hooks support is about the only place I can see. You need a self tapping screw that fits in the ring terminal of the green/ground wire, use a drill to screw it into the metal. In case of a short circuit this will give the electricity a route to get back to the ground at the outlet, instead of grounding through your body if you were to touch it. Hooking a chain is not a secure connection!

Here'a pic of mine.


----------



## babysas (Feb 1, 2012)

looking better? 
for reals stonetech you could of saved my life.....much love


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Feb 1, 2012)

thats how you do it! less pieces of wire wiring caps and viynl tape and call it a day. good info babysas.


----------



## babysas (Feb 2, 2012)

oh i was medicating and yeah came up with a better title for this thread....

hemem

You can take the socket out of the hood,but you can't take the hood out of the socket.

eh?


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 4, 2012)

I have no idea why, but I just lost a good mouthful of coffee to that one hahah. Thanks for that.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 4, 2012)

Why take it apart when you can buy a socket for like 5-9 bucks?


----------



## babysas (Feb 4, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Why take it apart when you can buy a socket for like 5-9 bucks?


proof? i don't think you're correct


----------



## jeeba (Feb 4, 2012)

babysas said:


> proof? i don't think you're correct


http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewitem.aspx?idproduct=CP5513&child=CP5513&utm_source=mdpricegrabbercse&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=mdpricegrabbercse&utm_content=CP5513 , http://www.lightbulbemporium.com/satco_80_1613_keyless_porcelain_mogul_socket.asp


----------



## babysas (Feb 4, 2012)

nice find...but that's just a socket...still need the cord...that fits a lumatek...


also i don't see how you would hang that in a vertical setup....


----------



## chichi (Feb 8, 2012)

+ REP to you Stontech !! I believe you just saved that boys ass! 

That's what we are all supposed to be here for...to help each other out...

Peace to you both,
Chichi


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 11, 2012)

Good job stone tech, you should be proud of yourself  +rep


----------

